# New version of FLAC encoder, first update in almost 6 years



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FLAC development moved to Xiph.org last year, here is a link to the main FLAC page there. However, although they have announced the release of new version of FLAC - ver 1.3.0 - and have updated the source code, the executables from their downloads page have NOT all (any?) been updated, except for this one, the Windows FLAC Frontend that you might be familiar with, and freshly updated for the first time in 10 (yes, ten) years so it is now Windows 7 compliant.

Of course this is all open source freeware. Most of the many fixes and improvements are fairly obscure, but if you, like me, shudder a bit when having to depend on a version of software that is almost old enough to get a driver's license, it is a relief to finally see a significant update.

A lot of us get our FLAC support through some other package, like Foobar2000. Those packages will probably get the 1.3.0 improvements integrated into upcoming releases.

Enjoy.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess when you have a product that works as well as Flac does then you rarely need to modify it. (Except to cater for new operating systems.)


----------

